# Fragrance Litter~Love to hear your what u think



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are stacked photos and headshots of the Fragrance Litter at 6 weeks and 2 days. I would love to hear what you guys think of them. Honest opinions are very welcome. There collar of collars are on the table by there feet, the boys are pictured in the box together. Enjoy the shots of the babies and look forward to hearing what you all think.

Photo 1 - Blue Boy
Photo 2 - Yellow Boy
Photo 3 - Blue Girl
Photo 4 - Green Girl
Photo 5 - Pink Girl 
Photo 6 - Red Girl
Photo 7 - Buzztte aka Yedi aka Black Girl
Photo 8 - Yellow Girl

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=282498


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so absolutely adorable! My favorite (as if I could REALLY have ONE!) is the next to the bottom. I can't see his collar (or hers) but so gorgeosu and huggable!
Are they all spoken for?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know the first thing about conformation, but these babies are adorable. They all look perfect to me.....but 4,7, & 8 stick out for me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> They are so absolutely adorable! My favorite (as if I could REALLY have ONE!) is the next to the bottom. I can't see his collar (or hers) but so gorgeosu and huggable!
> Are they all spoken for?


I know why you like #7 Deb....he/she looks like Selka's puppy photo...( I think it was Selka...)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I love the first blue puppy. I followed the k9data link-whoooooohooooo look at all that bling! Also, it is fun to see the puppies on Everythinggolden.com . I bet they are all spoken for- sniff.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

They are all absolutely gorgeous! I think #7 is my favorite


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have now added Photo numbers to the colours hopefully that helps! Photoshop and arranging on a laptop is a nightmare 

No, I still have one girl availible that no ones wants  LOL hoping to sell to a show home or its possible it maybe a male depending on how grading goes - I love both the boys!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> They are so absolutely adorable! My favorite (as if I could REALLY have ONE!) is the next to the bottom


Wanna fight

Love that guys face.

1,2 and 4 Boy, boy and girl?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> W
> 
> 1,2 and 4 Boy, boy and girl?


Yup, blue boy, yellow boy and green girl!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! They are beautiful. I love the way you arranged the photos. My favorite is every last one of them. LOL


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, I hate looking at just a set of pictures but I like

Blue Boy (he looks like he's rocking horse a little bit)
Yellow Boy
Red Girl

and would like to see Yellow Girl (#8) stacked differently-love her head but would like to see her lean into the stack more.

Really pretty pups! You should be very pleased.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Hmm, I hate looking at just a set of pictures but I like
> 
> Blue Boy (he looks like he's rocking horse a little bit)
> Yellow Boy
> ...


 
Thank you so much, Linda! I am going to take 8 week photos the same way to see. I know when its not hands on its hard but I appreciate your opinions so much  Here is a better photo of blue boy I just found also a few candids. I guess I should have titled it picture heavy LOL


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Well I just love #8 yellow girl...what a sweetheart!!!! Although they all look so alike...and are adorable!!! I'll take any leftover puppers..LOL They won't have a show home, but will be spoiled like mad  Good luck in fiinding them all homes!!!! I can't wait to see more pics!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have recently been learning what to look for in puppies & listening to two breeders grade a litter. I like the first blue pup best bc of his top line and his rear angles( looks like a circle!).


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They are all soooo beautiful!!
For some reason, I like yellow boy best...something about his neck/shoulders that is pleasing, but is it the way he is supported, is it his coat?
I would love to be a fly on the wall and listen & learn what you are seeing and feeling when you sucessful breeders evaluate puppies...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ash said:


> Thank you so much, Linda! I am going to take 8 week photos the same way to see. I know when its not hands on its hard but I appreciate your opinions so much  Here is a better photo of blue boy I just found also a few candids. I guess I should have titled it picture heavy LOL


Much better pic of Blue Boy! He is very nicely divided into thirds. Nice topline. Extension front and rear looks good and it actually looks like he is placing his feet really well for a baby.

They change so much between 6 and 8 weeks-it will be fun to see what they look like in 2 weeks.

Everyone looks at puppies differently. My friend Carlin and I laugh at how we look at litters. Carlin looks at them piece by piece and can tell you exactly what she likes about each part of the structure, in great detail. I stand back and look at the whole picture, and pick that way. Very different but we always pick the same dogs in virtually the same order  And anymore I like to make my final picks while they are on the move. I picked Creed out well before I ever stacked him. I watched him on the move, and picked him out everytime-"Who's that?" I kept asking and Judy and Theresa would laugh and say-"Who do you think?" It was always Creed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Red girl and yellow boy.
They are all nice puppies, I especially like their neck into shoulder blend, toplines and tailsets. Pretty heads all. (I hate this age re: legs because they are just too out of proportion! Like big ol' bods on itty bitty legs, LOL)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love all of them, but the last two got my heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all of them but my favorites are the first one and the blue girl. Something in her face is just so sweet.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Definitely Yellow Boy and Red Girl.

I like the straight top line, the front is nice and balanced with the pasterns and the "elbows" are straight. The rear doesn't look extreme or over angulated.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Pink Girl! Pink Girl! Pink Girl!...did I mention Pink Girl...

Edited to add: My daughter likes Yellow Girl... but she REALLY likes Yedi's name.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The pups are all beautiful but my favorites are Red girl, Black girl and Yellow girl.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> The pups are all beautiful but my favorites are Red girl, Black girl and Yellow girl.


Thanks! Those are some of my faves too. BTW, the Fragrance pups give puppy kisses to Aunt Maddie.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Ash said:


> Thanks! Those are some of my faves too. BTW, the Fragrance pups give puppy kisses to Aunt Maddie.


Aunt Maddie sends them right back and her Mom wishes she could bring home a Fragrance pup - I'd love to have another dog with Bistro in the pedigreee


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I love Bistro too. They go to get graded this coming week. So I will for sure fill you guys on whats decided to be what! BTW, where is Sue and Heather, waiting on you guys LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I thought the was a little much shirt..................Oh the puppies are gogreous.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I like Yellow boy and Red girl. Nice puppies.

Now I am going to read the rest of the thread to see what everyone else picked.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

They are getting so big. Gorgeous pups, the lot of them. I hope you find a lovely forever home for your last little girl. I'm sure you won't have too much trouble finding one. Yellow girl, black girl and pink girl are my faves.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Yellow Boy & Pink Girl from these photos ...BUT I think different pics may place them differently! don't you just love trying to stack 6.5 wk babies!!! LOL Very nice pups Ash!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the third from the bottom (red collar) They are all sweet.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know about you Heather but its all about food here. They were pretty good I can't wait to take 8 week stacked photos to compare. These guys are 7 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

How do you guys EVER decide???? They'd all be staying with me.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> How do you guys EVER decide???? They'd all be staying with me.


its like this ...in my case its 18 eating/pooping/hollering in unison! :doh: it has rained almost non-stop here so carrying 18 in and out of the house 4-5 times per day and cleaning pens, doing laundry, dealing with families and visits...kinda get the idea!  oh and did I mention I work full time nights ....I am looking forward to a puppyless FALL/WINTER : then I can just enjoy the little stinkers I "keep" lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

arcane said:


> its like this ...in my case its 18 eating/pooping/hollering in unison! :doh: it has rained almost non-stop here so carrying 18 in and out of the house 4-5 times per day and cleaning pens, doing laundry, dealing with families and visits...kinda get the idea!  oh and did I mention I work full time nights ....I am looking forward to a puppyless FALL/WINTER : then I can just enjoy the little stinkers I "keep" lol


Ought O- Never thought of it that way, in the practical sense. I guess it is not all snuggling with bearfaced blonde beauties. . .18 is alot of pooop.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

arcane said:


> its like this ...in my case its 18 eating/pooping/hollering in unison! :doh: it has rained almost non-stop here so carrying 18 in and out of the house 4-5 times per day and cleaning pens, doing laundry, dealing with families and visits...kinda get the idea!  oh and did I mention I work full time nights ....I am looking forward to a puppyless FALL/WINTER : then I can just enjoy the little stinkers I "keep" lol


Joys of breeding 2 at al time LOL. I love these stinkers to pieces!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ash said:


> Joys of breeding 2 at al time LOL. I love these stinkers to pieces!


NOT saying they aren't loved :no: just saying it makes it easier to say ciao...:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

arcane said:


> NOT saying they aren't loved :no: just saying it makes it easier to say ciao...:


Thats not at all what I was implying. Perhaps, you took my post the wrong way. Anyways I just don't want my thread turned into that. Those are not my thoughts at all. BTW, I could not seem to find stacked pics for your guys?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness, my heart has melted! What beautiful babies, you must be proud. If I could choose I would say black collar girl (second from bottom). She looks nicely balanced and is a nice chunky pup. Are you keeping one? They are all so lovely tho, will be sure to post pics if my bitch Izzie has pups next year.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ash said:


> BTW, I could not seem to find stacked pics for your guys?


here is the thread..
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=40957

the pics are on my website as I just dont have the time to load 2 places ...there are 6 & 6.5 wk photos ...just of the Paid litter ...I am hoping for 7 wk photos when Connie comes to help grade them, as I am pretty much CONFUSED! lol


----------

